# A 2 Point Kiss



## MA-Caver (Nov 12, 2008)

Another kissing boxer/fighter gets the crapped knocked out of him for kissing his opponent and is nearly knocked out! Watch... 
[yt]HfJ91N5dzIE[/yt]

You just don't kiss another guy without asking permission first! 
Sheesh! Haven't girls taught us that by now???


----------



## Archangel M (Nov 12, 2008)

"Titsworth"

That makes me giggle.


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 12, 2008)

Everything about that was HILARIOUS!


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 15, 2008)

Good job by the ref, too!

"2 points! It was intentional." :lfao:


----------

